# اعلان عن دورة تعلم ni multisim 10 بطريقة احترفية



## محبكم في الله (31 يوليو 2009)

* بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم ​ اخوتي الكرام ارجو من كل قلبي ان تتقبلو اعتذاري كوني غبت طويلا بسبب امور مختلفة اهمها وفاة ولدي ارجو ان تدعو لي له برحمة ثم بعد اريد ان اعلم كل من يريد ان يتعلم هذا الرنامج ان يستعد سوفة اقوم في سبيل الله و باذن الله بشرح البرنامج و كل ما تعلمته في سنوات دراستي في الجامعة و تدريسي في الثانوية ارجو فقط ان تصبرو علي بعض وقت ولن اخيبكم 

سوف اعد لكم قانون المشاركة و كيفية الردور و جعل الامر اكثر تنظيم و البداية من جديد بطريقة مختلفة وارجو من الاخوى المشرفين الاعلان علي الدورة وتثبيتها لتعم الفائدة انشاء الله
ولكل من يريد ان يشارك فيها فلباب مفتوح 
ارجو ان يوفقنا الله الي ما يحب ويرضى

:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:
ستكون البداية في 15 اوت 2009 ​:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:*​


----------



## stihah (1 أغسطس 2009)

احسن الله عزائك فى ابيك ولله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ وكل شىء عنده بمقدار واسكنه الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة


----------



## jihad cherif (18 أغسطس 2009)

اميييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين


----------



## كارم ابوعودة (18 أغسطس 2009)

رحمه الله عليك وجعل مثواه الجنه


----------



## ali800 (18 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على الدوره والله يرحم موتاكم


----------



## alsaneyousef (18 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## jihad cherif (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الدورة متأخرة بـ 55 يوم فين الخلل في المؤطر ........نحن في الإنتظار
موفق إنشاء الله


----------



## اراس القيسي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

عظم الله اجلك وكثر الله صبرك والبقاء لله يا اخي 

ونحن سعيدون برجعوك لنا يا اخي ويا اهلا وسهلا بيك


----------



## manarbench (3 مارس 2010)

ارجو ان يوفقنا الله الي ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ayman-atc (26 مارس 2011)

*احسن الله عزائك فى ابيك ولله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ وكل شىء عنده بمقدار واسكنه الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة*​


----------



## mmustaf (21 يوليو 2015)

يسلمو


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

*احسن الله عزائك فى ابيك ولله ما اعطى ولله ما اخذ وكل شىء عنده بمقدار واسكنه الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة*


----------

